# Facility rvu vs. Non-facility rvu



## krosonke (Dec 4, 2014)

I need some clarification on facility rvu versus non-facility rvu in what is the difference & if it is significant in how doctors get paid if they do surgery in the office versus hospital?  Example: If there is a medicare patient, that wants to have trigger finger release (26055), will medicare pay the doctor more if he does it in the office versus if he does it in the hospital??  Will the doctor's reimbursement be higher if he does surgery in the office??  I appreciate any in site to this, so i may get back to my doctor's on this for them to determine if they want to add a surgery room in the office.  You can respond to this question to me through my email at krosonke@dcol.net, that way i will get responses faster to give to doctors.

thank you so very much for your consideration----

kim r


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 4, 2014)

First some procedures are not payable in a POS11, so you will need to check that first.  
To answer your question thought yes the reimbursement is higher for procedures that are performed in the office vs performed in the facility, this is to compensate for the supplies and utilities, and staff, etc.


----------



## krosonke (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you Debra for your insight ---- where would we need to check to see what procedures are payable in a POS11? 

Thank you so very much---

Kim Rosonke, Office Coordinator, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 4, 2014)

You can check with the payers, and Medicare has a list you can get from their website.  I know it has been post on the forums before.  I do not have it saved on this computer.


----------



## krosonke (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you so very much for your response --- I will look into this 

Thank you again & have a great day---

Kim Rosonke, Office Coordinator, CPC


----------

